# ER Vets (TV show, does anyone watch)



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

Was just wondering what anyones thoughts are on it.

THey only seem to show good endings, not too much on the graphic side, and i kinda feel like im learning about more things that could go wrong with my animals, the more i watch it. Like if i see certain symptoms it could be these things im watching about. I actually really enjoy the few episodes ive seen.

Not sure if its only shown in canada, it is on canadian cable.

:catmilk


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I've never seen it, but I searched and now I know why....it's on (Animal Planet) at 11:00 a.m. and 11:30 a.m. on weekdays. I might record a couple of them.


----------



## squeekers (Jun 17, 2009)

I watch it.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

I live it, every day! And I know what you mean about learning more about what can go wrong. Sometimes I wish I was blissfully unaware again.


----------



## Susan (Mar 29, 2010)

I've never seen it, but it sounds interesting. I might try and record a few episodes to see what it's like. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

I watch it here and there. Last night's episode with the 21.5 yr old kitty having dental surgery had me in tears! I was so worried for them. But yeah, you're right. Mostly good outcomes on there although I have seen a couple sad ones here and there.

Definitely lots of learning to be had from the show. I've got a couple questions about one of my own kitties next time we visit the vet as a result of the show.


----------



## Claiken (Dec 18, 2007)

i saw the dental one too. good outcome!

i catch it here around suppertime. its repeats of course, but i still get to watch - when i know its on that is. lol.


----------

